# TNT 2012 Summer Shows Schedule



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Rizzoli & Isles*
· Season Premiere: Tuesday, June 5, at 9 p.m. (ET/PT)
· Season 3: 10 summer episodes​
*Franklin & Bash*
· Season Premiere: Tuesday, June 5, at 10 p.m. (ET/PT)
· Season 2: 10 episodes​
*Dallas*
· New Series, Two-Hour Series Premiere: Wednesday, June 13, at 9 p.m. (ET/PT)
· Season 1: 10 episodes​
*Falling Skies*
· Two-Hour Season Premiere: Sunday, June 17, at 9 p.m. (ET/PT)
· Season 2: 10 episodes​
*The Great Escape*
· New Series Premiere: Sunday, June 24, at 10 p.m. (ET/PT)
· Season 1: 10 episodes​
*The Closer*
· Premiere: Monday, July 9, at 9 p.m. (ET/PT)
· Season 7: Six final episodes​
*Perception*
· New Series Premiere: Monday, July 9, at 10 p.m. (ET/PT)
· Season 1: 10 episodes​
*Leverage*
· Season Premiere: Sunday, July 15, at 8 p.m. (ET/PT)
· Season 5: 10 summer episodes​
*Major Crimes*
· New Series Premiere: Monday, Aug. 13, at 10 p.m. (ET/PT), following The Closer finale
· Regular Timeslot: Mondays at 9 p.m. (ET/PT)
· Season 1: 10 episodes​
Read more at http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...tes-881202/20120315tnt01/#9X1yHc4Sq6j3WuWt.99


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I really liked Falling Skies, and I'm oddly excited about the return of Dallas.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> *Rizzoli & Isles*
> · Season Premiere: Tuesday, June 5, at 9 p.m. (ET/PT)
> · Season 3: 10 summer episodes​


That seems earlier than usual. Not complaining though.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> I really liked Falling Skies, and I'm oddly excited about the return of Dallas.


totally agree can't wait for Falling skys. Also enjoy the closer. Looking forward to TNT summer lineup


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Other than Franklin & Bash, I'll be watching all of them.


Oh, and I was in an Independent Living Facility here in North Dallas today where they shot some of the scenes for "Dallas" - I guess it's where JR lives on the show.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah, looking forward to all but Franklin & Bash and Dallas.

- Merg


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I watched Franklin & Bash - it was charming and irreverent but totally not believable that lawyers would ever get away with what they've done, but I enjoyed watching it. The supporting cast really evolved over the course of the first season so if you gave up on it early maybe you want to give it another try...


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Any show with *Malcolm McDowell* can't be bad.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Nervous about the *Closer* finale (will it be as good as I'm hoping it will be?) and the spin-off show *Major Crimes* (will it work without Kyra Sedgwick?)

*Perception* looks interesting, but Eric McCormack is such a hammy actor, he may go too over the top.

I watched most of the first season of *Rizzoli & Isles* and thought it was one of the worst written shows on the planet. The Massachusetts Marathon episode was particularly stink-worthy. Amazing cast, awful scripts.

Never watched *Falling Skies*... is it any good?


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

PS - I'm also psych'd about the new seasons of several shows on USA network - Fairly Legal just started up last night and Suits, Royal Pains and many others will be back soon. It's spring, the sun is out, and lots of good new tv!


----------

